# Piranha Raso p140



## Jacob Schmanske (Aug 13, 2018)

Looking at getting this skiff for my first skiff. Anyone know anything on these?


----------



## Mike Held (Feb 24, 2018)

Jacob, this is our hottest selling boat. It is a great first boat. Floats in 4 inches. Easy for one person to put in and take out of the water. We offer a tiller and center console version. I can send info or direct you to other owners to speak with. [email protected]


----------



## Pete Casteline (Jan 4, 2018)

Great little skiff, got mine a year ago. I’ve almost got it rigged the the way I want it. I’m in Tampa Bay Area if you want to see how it fishes. -Pete


----------



## Mike Held (Feb 24, 2018)

Pete Casteline said:


> Great little skiff, got mine a year ago. I’ve almost got it rigged the the way I want it. I’m in Tampa Bay Area if you want to see how it fishes. -Pete


Pete, Glad to hear you enjoy it. Send me fishing pictures if you got them. Ill send you out some Piranha SWAG. [email protected]


----------



## Tdorgelo (Jun 14, 2018)

I second Pete's reply. Great boat, especially for the price. Poles great and is a blast to ride around in the canals. Plus it gets you on fish!


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Pete Casteline said:


> Great little skiff, got mine a year ago. I’ve almost got it rigged the the way I want it. I’m in Tampa Bay Area if you want to see how it fishes. -Pete


Are you running a 15 or 20 hp ? I’ll


----------



## Pete Casteline (Jan 4, 2018)

20hp


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Pete Casteline said:


> 20hp


Thank you.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

This thread may be of interest to anyone considering a Piranha. https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/932599-piranha-boatworks-b2200-insight.html


----------



## Phil Fielder (Dec 27, 2018)

I read this thread. seems to be a former disgruntled employee. I have a 14 footer and love it. They have been great to me. I spoke with someone there about it and they said the stuff mentioned was on first hull sea trials as they developed the boats. I checked out the factory saw how they made the boats. As far as I can tell you, I had a great experience with there boat.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

dranrab said:


> This thread may be of interest to anyone considering a Piranha. https:/


I saw a couple of these boats at last years Indycar race in St. Pete. They had a display and I thought they looked pretty good. I checked their pricing and it is very high compared to the quality you get. After reading the thread above on THT I would definitely stay away from this builder.


----------



## Mike Held (Feb 24, 2018)

I own Piranha Boatworks. As mentioned above the there is a thread that is derogatory towards us from a former employee who has an ax to grind. The P140 is one of our hottest sellers. It is a very basic boat at a reasonable price. It performs as advertised. We are selling these boats from Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi and Florida. We even have several up in Tenn, Georgia and the Carolina's. We are not always perfect, but we stand by our product.


----------



## Santiago Ritter (Dec 31, 2018)

how much would the p140 cost for just the hull?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Santiago Ritter said:


> how much would the p140 cost for just the hull?


I've seen the piranha in person lean towards the skimmer or salt marsh in my opinion. I wasn't a fan of the piranha.


----------



## Mike Held (Feb 24, 2018)

Santiago Ritter said:


> how much would the p140 cost for just the hull?


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello Mike. Is there a place in the New Orleans area where I might be able to lay my eyes on one?


----------



## Mike Held (Feb 24, 2018)

dranrab said:


> Hello Mike. Is there a place in the New Orleans area where I might be able to lay my eyes on one?


I have a Dealer in Slidell but he has my larger boats. I have 3 in Lake Charles. A bit of a drive. 

Power Implements

243 Sam Houston Jones Pkwy

Lake Charles, Louisiana 70611

 337.287.9019

powerimplements.com


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks Mike. I will be in Lake Charles in a month. I hope I can fit a visit into my schedule. Who is your Slidell dealer?


----------



## Mike Held (Feb 24, 2018)

Cypress Cove 
3663 Pontchartrain Dr
Slidell, LA 70458


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Pics


----------



## Mike Held (Feb 24, 2018)

Rookiemistake said:


> Pics


----------



## Mike Held (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Mike Held (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Mike Held (Feb 24, 2018)

Mike Held said:


> View attachment 58194
> View attachment 58196


----------



## Mike Held (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Mike, is the boat offered with a small side console and an extended back deck?


----------



## Mike Held (Feb 24, 2018)

At this time no. we offer the center console. The rear deck is approx 4 feet long.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for your time and your responsiveness Mike. It speaks well of you and your company.


----------



## Fenceman (Sep 23, 2018)

Ha! There’s my boat. 


Mike Held said:


> View attachment 58198
> View attachment 58200


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Mike Held said:


> I own Piranha Boatworks. As mentioned above the there is a thread that is derogatory towards us from a former employee who has an ax to grind. The P140 is one of our hottest sellers. It is a very basic boat at a reasonable price. It performs as advertised. We are selling these boats from Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi and Florida. We even have several up in Tenn, Georgia and the Carolina's. We are not always perfect, but we stand by our product.



Interesting ...

“Former employee who has an axe to grind” ?

I’ll show some pictures later


----------



## bonefishbradjr (Sep 7, 2019)

Mike Held said:


> I own Piranha Boatworks. As mentioned above the there is a thread that is derogatory towards us from a former employee who has an ax to grind. The P140 is one of our hottest sellers. It is a very basic boat at a reasonable price. It performs as advertised. We are selling these boats from Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi and Florida. We even have several up in Tenn, Georgia and the Carolina's. We are not always perfect, but we stand by our product.


Hey Mike! How much noise does the boat make while poling? Does the water “clap” on the hull at all while poling? Toward the nose of the boat the hull almost looks like spray rails so I was just wondering.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Mine is pretty solid and for the most part does pretty well in light to medium chop. I used to do a lot of fiberglass work and most of the boat corners are well laid out and I have had no cracking as of yet. My hull looks good and performs well and gets up on plane very fast. So far so good. I have not noticed much "hull slap" when poling but every once and while while drifting because of some heavy chop you may hear a slap. If it is calm to a little chop you won't hear a slap at all. The only mild complaint is the battery junction connection to the jack plate is not good so you have to mess with the relay harness to get it to work right. I guess it is a relay harness issue. The other thing is; I wish it was a little wider at the beam but I would probably be spending more for that. Not disappointed at all but may change out the relay harness on the Jack plate.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

I have always wondered how manufacturers arrive at their numbers. This boat floats in 4 inches of water according to the builder.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

dranrab said:


> I have always wondered how manufacturers arrive at their numbers. This boat floats in 4 inches of water according to the builder.


I could definitely see this boat floating in 5". Those little hulls need more balancing to hit draft numbers. Few things adding weight in that photo are the yeti & jack plate...

To answer more directly I think some builders measure an empty boat and others provide a range like east cape. Others claim America's best built skiff... To each their own.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

It will run in 6" with the jack plate up because at 4" of water it hit the sandbar. As mentioned earlier the weight needs to be distributed toward the front but on plane running it is about 6". There is no way it will pole in 4" with one person on board because the weight on the back sinks it to probably 6" to 8". If you have someone on the bow pushing the stearn up it will pole in 4" and empty it will float in less than 4". I know because I have pushed it off sand bars where the water barely covered the tops of my feet. I like the Sabine skiffs and they look like they pole pretty shallow but when running they do not seem to get on plane but rather bow up with the motor down pretty deep in the water, this is just my observations of the ones I have seen being used. I am only comparing because my Rasso P140T gets up on plane and runs pretty shallow.


----------

